# Fountain Pen Flow Tip



## JBCustomPens (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Maybe you have had an experience like me, so I hope this helps.

I have a Classic Fountain pen from PI with a Heritage steel nib on it (great by the way ). Sometimes, I only write with it every 3 or 4 days, and when I start up again, the ink won't flow properly. 

So, what I do is run a small amount of lukewarm tap water a couple of inches above the feed and wait until I see ink start coming out into the sink. Then, the fountain pen is set to write again. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll often go a week or more without using my daily driver FP with a one of those Heritage steel nibs. Never a problem.

Leave the cap off for 5 minutes, however...


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 28, 2010)

If the nib and feed are properly aligned they shouldnt dry out that fast . Also make sure that your cap is sealing properly . I can leave my pens sit for several weeks capped and they start right up and my Parkers can sit for months without having to be coaxed into starting . What ink are you using ?


----------

